# The sliders not moving/working in adjustment panel?



## KLSimpson7 (Aug 28, 2014)

Why the sliders under Develop Module not moving/working in all adjustment panel except Histogram?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi KLSimpson7, welcome to the forum!  Can you tell us a bit more?  When you say they're not moving, you mean when you click and drag on the slider marker, it doesn't move?  Or what does happen?


----------



## KLSimpson7 (Aug 30, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi KLSimpson7, welcome to the forum!  Can you tell us a bit more?  When you say they're not moving, you mean when you click and drag on the slider marker, it doesn't move?  Or what does happen?



Correct, Victoria, sliders not able to move when I dragged the sliders, right or left, nothing moving at all in all panels


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 31, 2014)

Has it ever working on this machine?  How recently?  Updating to 5.6 would be a good first port of call.


----------

